# my phillips dmvc 300k funcam



## SEXXXYNNAWLINS (Jul 5, 2007)

please help my funcam got uninstalled from my computer & I have no idea where my install disk is!
i have downloaded the driver from phillips but its not working....
i can get on cam on yahoo.
but can not go to my phillips funcam photo manager & take pictures as i had before...
this keeps coming up when i try too
unable to locate sndfcam.dll component  i have no idea what that is or how to get it can someone help please? or is there another driver i can use to take pictures with my funcam? if so can u tell me where so i can download & use i miss taking pictures...








​


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
This download includes the Photo Manager etc...
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SC...HER-SCANNERS/Philips-FunCam-52-5-0-WHQL.shtml
Just uninstall your current driver, restart your pc and install the new one.
Have fun!


----------

